# RIP Dexter



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

I had to put my beloved hedgehog Dexter to sleep tonight.

I noticed 2 days ago he was acting a little strange and tonight it was the end. I took him to the ER and he had several tumors. He was euthanized with his blankie. 


I am devastated. 


Rest in peace, little Sniffleump, I will always love and remember you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, hugs.  
RIP Dexter


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry. 

Hugs


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Dexter had a nice, happy life with you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of adorable little Dexter.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

RIP to your lovely Dexter. That picture of him eating the cloth is adorable and he looked like a wonderful and happy hog!
Other Dexter and I are sorry for your loss


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor little Dexter  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Remember you have all of HHC has a support network. He enjoyed a wonderful life with you. RIP Dexter.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I hope you're doing ok.  hugs.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your loss! Stay strong and RIP Dexter!!!


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, All.

I had a nice service for him and made a memorial video in his honor. I am also printing a nice poster of him and getting a special tribute necklace.

I miss him very much. He is in my heart forever.

Here's the video if any are interested in seeing what his hedgehog life was like...


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

He was very cute, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am very sorry


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My local exotics rescue is getting another $25 donation from me today in Dexter's memory. God bless and I am so so sorry for your loss. He was a very special piggy with a very special owner-- he's probably waiting just over the rainbow bridge at a Vegas Style Mealie buffet. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The video is a wonderful tribute to Dexter's life. it is so clear how much he meant to you and how dearly you will miss him.


----------

